# Umzuug auf neue SSD - was passiert mit steam / uplay / origin Spielen bzgl. Installation



## Piccolo676 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

zu den Feiertagen hin werde ich auf eine SSD umsteigen und folglich auchWindows 7 neu installieren.
Geplant ist eine SSD mit 256GB, davon 75Gb fürs System und der Rest für die häufigen Programme und ein paar Spiele.

Auf der alten HDD befinden sich mehrere Partitionen, unter anderem eine für die Spiele. Es wird nur "C" anschließend formatiert, somit blieben die Daten der steam / uplay / origin Spiele physikalisch erhalten.

Nun die eigentliche Frage :
Wenn ich später die Spiele-Platformen wieder installiere, sind dann die Spiele selbst wieder voll funktionsfähig nachdem sie eingebunden wurden oder müssen die auch alle wieder neu installiert werden ?  (Spielstände sollten ja alle in den jeweiligen clouds gespeichert sein.)

Oder muss ich vorher irgendwelche back-up Maßnahmen ergreifen ?

Besten Dank & Gruß
Dominik


----------



## hornhautman (7. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du Steam u.s.w. auf Partition "C" installiert hattest und deine SSD dann auch "C" ist, Steam u.s.w. wieder auf "C" installierst, die Steamspiele auf der Festplatte in der alten Partition bleiben, sollte es klappen! Du mußt den Programmen normaler Weise nur sagen, wo der Installationsordner  sich befindet. Falls etwas doch nicht läuft, sollte "Spieledateien auf Fehler überprüfen" ausreichen, damit sie wieder laufen. Ansonsten kannst sie natürlich auch neu runterladen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. Dezember 2014)

Spielstände werden häufig auch in deinem "Dokumente"-Ordner gespeichert. Kopier dir den auf jeden Fall mit! Ansonsten sollten die Spiele beim nächsten Start automatisch neu eingebunden werden und problemlos funktionieren


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich mache es immer so:

Steam: Dein Laufwerk:\steam\SteamApps\common Sichern auf externe HDD oder 2. HDD
Origin: Dein Laufwerk:\Origin sichern

Nachdem Umzug



Steam installieren es muss ein neuer Ordner sein und nicht der Sicherungsordner 
Sicherung zurück kopieren 
Die Games "neu installieren", dabei werden die vorhandenen Dateien automatisch geprüft und evtl neue heruntergeladen 
 
Bei Origin ist es etwas komplizierter


Origin installieren 
Ein Gamedownload anfangen und sobald er anfängt zu laden gleich wieder beenden 
Origin komplett beenden 
Das eine Game zurückkopieren 
Origin starten 
Download des einen Games wieder anfangen 
Origin überprüft die vorhandenen Daten, lädt ggf neue herunter 
 
Immer wieder bei Punkt 2 starten bis alle Games wieder installiert sind


----------



## IronAngel (7. Dezember 2014)

ich habe bei Steam 2 spiele Ordner, einmal auf meiner SSD und einmal auf meiner HDD. Du kannst eifnach einen Spiele Ordner anlegen, die Games dann da hin kopieren und das Spiel über Steam neu installieren, bzw synchronisieren. 

Bei Uplay geht das leider nicht, man kann zwar einen Ordner anlegen, aber er will immer das Spiel neu herunterladen. So war es jedenfalls bei mir.

Bei Origin geht leider nur ein Spiele Ordner, entweder man nimmt gleich den Ordner auf der SSD oder man legt eine " mklink " Verknupfung pro Spiel an. Einfach nach Origin Ordner verschieben googlen.


----------



## Piccolo676 (7. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Die Savegames hatte ich bereits gesichert.

Mir ging es nur darum ob ich das alles später wieder installieren muss, oder ob das schlicht durch z.B. steam funktioniert und nicht wie früher ohne die Plattformen auf C registriert werden muss


----------

